# Happy (Mudflood) Orthodox Easter!



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

Driving to work today I stopped by to take some photos for you all (with the risk of being stopped for unnecessary wandering during lockdown; 300euros holiday fine, lol).

There is this little byzantine church in Thessaloniki, dedicated to the_ 'Transfiguration of Jesus'_, in a very central spot which is jammed with many other old churches at a stone's throw.
This one stands out for its tiny size, but mostly for the depth into which you can find it, right next to the city's 'spine', Egnatia street.
We always look at it with curiosity, however, being aware that the city is full of 'ancient ruins' underground, it is mostly curiosity of the striking optics it offers:



And in case you are wondering what is going on down there:



This photo is found in a Thessaloniki cultural news web page, but no year of taking it is mentioned:



However, neither in this page, nor in the official page of the Greek Church for it do we find any mentioning of what is going on with the ground levels there. Believe it or not, I actually do not have a city monuments guide, maybe it is time to get one and see if we can dig out any more useful info about the church...

Happy Easter To You All !!! 


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

